# Check my suspension pics.



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2013)

Just made 20ml of each about 1-2hour ago do they look ok so far?

Tren base/susp 50mg/ml






Test base/susp 100mg/ml





Winstrol 50mg/ml






Recipes were.

Water solution:
Ba 2%
Poly80 3%
Dis water.

20ml solvents+raw.
Raw 1-2g
2ml guaiacol
Bb 30% only in win and tren, not test.


Adding 17-18ml of the dis water drops ba concentration to about 1% which is still ok, but will up the ba to 3% next time.

Also some of the guaiacol smokes so assume its evaporating and why I can still add 18ml water solution to make the 20mlm


Look ok?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2013)

Also a little help with my ba calculation I think iv worked it out right.

Ok so my water solution was mixed at 100ml 2% ba.

So I put 17-18ml in a 20ml plus 2-3ml guaic+raw, diluting it by 2-3ml.

So if I take 2%and divide (/) by 22-23 then time(x) 20 this should give me my ba concentration?

Which works out like this 

2/22=0.9.....x20=1.8%
2g23=0.85..x20=1.74%

So ba is still in range baring in mine pharma use 0.9% and anything over 1.2% has no added anti-b properties, so I'd say if iv calculated that correctly then I'm g2g and the BA side of it,

How's the pics look?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 7, 2013)

Should the white settle on the top half or bottom half??

I think because iv used guaiacol when that seperates it will sit on the bottom?

And do you think the bb I added is needed? I added it after the guaic+raw was filtered into the vial so its not needed to get it thru the filter, I didn't mix it with the guaic+raw incase it caused it to crash sooner, next time I might try without.

Also didn't add it to the test because iv seen posts saying bb can make test susp crash???


----------



## Collinb (Jul 7, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Should the white settle on the top half or bottom half??
> 
> I think because iv used guaiacol when that seperates it will sit on the bottom?
> 
> ...



I've usually seen it separate to the top.  Havent brewed it yet but have had base products...ill look Into these and try to help you out


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

Iv read poly80 can make It thick and stick at the bottom once it seperates so maybe why its clear at the bottom.

iv only added 3% poly80 which reduces the pin jamming on injection, in your experience is it really needed? Should I not add it?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2013)

So when u shake up the Tren base u have globs of the brown that has settled floating in the white?  Or do u got to heat every time?  Most suspension the white settles at bottom.. Have u tried a 25g in the glute? No plugging?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

No once I shake it all mixes evenly into the milk colour, no lumps or blobs, and no iv not tried it yet. I need to get some 29g slin pins.

Edit, I mean 25g, I have some will have a shot pre wo later and get back to you on that one.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

When I checked 12hours later only the tren had seperated the test and win was still milky but the white was more to the bottom,

Maybe the tren is orange at the bottom because tren raw Is orange and its the raw that sits on the bottom, giving the white seperation at the bottom with test and win


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

I also have liquid asprin to add 1ml to each 2ml making it 5% benzyl sal (spelling)

I did origionally add this to the water solution but it turned milky so I didn't attempt to filter it like that, made a new water solution batch without the liquid asprin. So will filter 1ml in now give it a shake and leave till I'm ready.

Hope it goes through a 25g ok with that in it..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

Also I purged the filter with 1ml peg300 to get the last of the aas out, so there is a max of 5% peg300 per 20ml also.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

Just had an idea, when I inj this 1ml liquid asprin, I could just shake then suck up 1ml then reinject it back into the vial without removing the pin, that will show me if its going to clog or not


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

"Benzyl salicylate"


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

Just drew 1ml it flew in and flet back out no problems, might even try a 29g when I get some


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2013)

What filter media did u use on the Tren base and total amount you got out of the said filter? Syringe filter or  zc . So u basically melted raw Tren base into the guialaco filtered that then water and solvents on top in sterile vial ?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 8, 2013)

Flyin in and out a pin into a vial is different than pushing horizontal on plunger as all the water goes in and particles settle In barrel of pin plugging the whole shebang and u now become human pin cushion shaking pin while stuck in your ass waiting for the shotgun effect and u are pushing so hard on plunger it opens  so quick it cripples you . Been there done that..livin the dream again!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

0.2u nalene nylon syringe filter, put 1g tren+2ml guaiac in a beaker, in the oven, melted, cool then filter when its cooled enough to touch the side of the beaker. I tried letting the test to cool/cold and it just solidified in the syringe, so need to filter when still a nice temperature.

Then inject my ba+ps80+water solution in to make it 19ml then inj 1ml benz sal to bring it to 20ml. Then shake like fuk lol


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 8, 2013)

Also with the tren+win I filtered in bb also but tbh I don't realy think its needed, once the raw in thru the filter you don't need more solvents do you?


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 8, 2013)

I want that tren...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 9, 2013)

hijacked said:


> If you use guai, you cant skip the poly. Its a surfactant. It makes oil and water mix. Without it, the guai wont mix with the water.
> 
> Let your test sit for a week. Then let us know how it looks.
> 
> As IB said, the test should settle on the bottom. You really shouldnt see particles, the test should now be micronized, so it should look like yogurt in the bottom of milk.




Ok cool and yeh it has that look, looks nice, I could pour it on my cornflakes  lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 9, 2013)

[quote fuseball;175563]I want that tren...[/quote]

Look who pops in with a gimmy gimmy post..?


[email protected] Also with the tren+win I filtered in bb also but tbh I don't realy think its needed, once the raw in thru the filter you don't need more solvent correct?

 once filtered no more needed is correct..


----------



## fubaseball (Jul 9, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> [quote fuseball;175563]I want that tren...



Look who pops in with a gimmy gimmy post..?


[email protected] Also with the tren+win I filtered in bb also but tbh I don't realy think its needed, once the raw in thru the filter you don't need more solvent correct?

 once filtered no more needed is correct..[/QUOTE]

Hahaha I would pay for it IB lol geeze


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

Test susp has bits in it the rest are fine, what can this be? Looks like the poly80? Its the only this substance that's been added?

Will I need to add bb?







It settles at the bottom so its not floating in the mix, soon as I stop shaking it settles to the bottom???


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 10, 2013)

Lol.. Fuse im still waitin on nuclears free gift dont bring money out yet.

Nuclear in that pic ↑  is that globs of like jell?  If yes thats typical so just heat up some ,shake, draw , 3ml slam..gtg..  in a typical pharm grade suspension as in aquaviron which is 25mg/ ml it comtains Thiomersal which is not allowed or sold in usa due to it 
having mercury in miniscule amount. While in India i saw them for .45 cents an ampule somehow an undisclosed amount fell into my belongings with a prescription.. Müy büeno
.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 10, 2013)

Ok cheers so does test susp normally have this? Will this happen no matter what and oes all ugl's have it aswell?

When I mixed my ba+poly80+water in a 100ml sterile vial there was clear jelly type stuff on the bottom which cleared when warmed so I assumed its the poly80.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2013)

inbox is clear now dude


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2013)

Just had my 1st shot of that tren'susp.... that has a sting! Lol 1st 5secs it got a strong 'bite' on it but by about 10secs its completely gone, 

Then I stand up and walk around there still abit 'nip' for 1-2mins then its completely gone.

Even pressing on the inj site there no pain. All good


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 12, 2013)

Lol..20% guialacol must be the sting  ..will it go thru 29 slin? If so pin ure traps


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 12, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Lol..20% guaiacol must be the sting  ..will it go thru 29 slin? If so pin ure traps




No its 10% guaiacol dude,

1-2g(50-100mg/ml) raw
+
2ml guaiacol 

in a 20ml vial 



Pump was great in the gym, nice and solid looking a lot more veins coming out. I prefer it to test'susp pre wo.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2013)

Winstrol what's happened, is this normal or have I fukd it somehow?

I think its getting better as time goes on so does suspensions need a few days to mix properly? The 1 I made a week ago is perfect now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2013)

Any advice on the winstrol its full of light brown speckles, is this normal?

Everythings in there that needs to be so I don't understand it, heating it seems to make it werse?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2013)

New pic of the winstrol







Shaking it doesn't mix well, this pic is the win wen its settled, if I leave it for a day the top half starts to clear as water and all the white and mess in it settles at the bottom..


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2013)

The 1st 20ml win is perfect, the next time I made it (the fukd pics above) I made 100ml all at once, maybe that's why its gone wrong?

Basskiller reccomends to make 20ml at a time, I went for 100ml to save time but its turned out like that?? 

But still the content is exactly the same so why is it difrent?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2013)

For some reason I think the guaiacol has seperated from the water, and doesn't look like its going to mix back in???


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 15, 2013)

Its fine and guial has seperated but heat it up and pin.
Not pretty to the eye but u know its real mg/ ml. Most winny is 50mg and i could care less if lable says 100.. anyone have lab test proof post here...ib


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 15, 2013)

I'm thinking maybe it makes a difrence if I add the water to the g+raw solution when the g+raw is still hot or cold?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jul 15, 2013)

Yeah filter the raw /sol  first then add water..how much guiala again 20%?.  I cant download pics for some reason or id show mine..gotta be my tablet


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Yeah filter the raw /sol  first then add water..how much guiala again 20%?.  I cant download pics for some reason or id show mine..gotta be my tablet




No iv used 10% as its in a 20ml vial, so 2ml guaiacol to 1g raw,

And 2ml guaiacol to 2g raw test+dbol 100mg/ml but there melting points lower and theve came out spot on.


----------

